# Point Deduction Problem



## sbperry (Sep 17, 2010)

If I were to pay cash to take the train from San Luis Obispo, CA to Solana Beach, CA it would cost me $46 whether or not there was a train change along the Pacific Surfliner route.

I am told now (by Guest Rewards managers) that Vicki Radke has sent a memo to them that changes the policy to change for TWO TRIPS if you take a route that changes trains.

Why the inconsistency? The train travel costs the same if I pay cash, why are you charging double points now?

I request that you change this policy back to the way it was for the last six years I've been traveling on the Pacific Surfliner using Amtrak Reward points.

- Steve


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 17, 2010)

Isn't Vicki Radke registered on Flyertalk under the username "AGR Insider?" I'd try asking there and see what she has to say about her own memo.

-Dax


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 17, 2010)

sbperry said:


> [ NOTE: I posted this under Guest before I got a member logon... sorry for the duplication ]
> 
> If I were to pay cash to take the train from San Luis Obispo, CA to Solana Beach, CA it would cost me $46 whether or not there was a train change along the Pacific Surfliner route.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, this is a forum of Amtrak enthusiasts. We are not actually Amtrak. We cannot act on the issue.

As for the substance of your issue, I hear what your saying, but AGR is pretty consistent in requiring direct, logical routings with no stop-overs. That can sometimes seem illogical, but that is the way it is.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 17, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> Just to be clear, this is a forum of Amtrak enthusiasts. We are not actually Amtrak. We cannot act on the issue.


What are you talking about? As you can plainly see under my user name I'm an active Conductor. :lol:


----------



## IHC (Sep 17, 2010)

Wait!

So they are charging us 2,000 points now if we have to change trains?

I have ridden from San Jose to Bakersfield, using either the Amtrak bus or the Capitol Corridor train, and also the San Joaquin train, and have always only been charged 1,000 points. Would this now be considered 2,000 points?


----------



## sbperry (Sep 19, 2010)

IHC said:


> Wait!
> 
> So they are charging us 2,000 points now if we have to change trains?
> 
> I have ridden from San Jose to Bakersfield, using either the Amtrak bus or the Capitol Corridor train, and also the San Joaquin train, and have always only been charged 1,000 points. Would this now be considered 2,000 points?


My understanding is that they are charging 2000 points if you have to change trains (or to a bus) during the route.


----------



## sbperry (Sep 19, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Isn't Vicki Radke registered on Flyertalk under the username "AGR Insider?" I'd try asking there and see what she has to say about her own memo.
> 
> -Dax


Thank for the info.

I am not sure how to post directly to "AGR Insider" This doesn't come up as a member name.

Please advise me on how to contact that user.

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 19, 2010)

I have taken the CC (SAC-OKJ), an Ambus (OKJ-SBA) and a Surfliner (SBA-LAX) - all for 1,000 points!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 19, 2010)

We went from Sacramento to San Diego last year via San Joaquins to Bakersfield--Bus to LAX and Surfliner to SAN for 1,000 points each. Has that now changed?


----------



## jimhudson78666 (Sep 19, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I have taken the CC (SAC-OKJ), an Ambus (OKJ-SBA) and a Surfliner (SBA-LAX) - all for 1,000 points!


As of August this route was still 1,000 points, 1,500 on the Surfliner with BC but not worth the extra points IMO! The Big dome was on the Surfliner consist from SBA-SAN, I was FORCED to ride in it! :lol:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 19, 2010)

sbperry said:


> I am not sure how to post directly to "AGR Insider" This doesn't come up as a member name. Please advise me on how to contact that user.


You'll have to be registered and logged in to Flyertalk for either personal or public messages, so make sure you do that first.

Here are the direct links.

*Amtrak Guest Rewards subforum...*

*AGR Insider user page...*


----------



## sbperry (Sep 20, 2010)

The policy was changed last month. They will charge you another full trip (1000 points) for any train/bus change along your route.


----------



## sbperry (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks!

I've sent her this message on Flyertalk.

Hopefully we can get this policy changed back to what it was before.

- Steve


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 20, 2010)

sbperry said:


> The policy was changed last month. They will charge you another full trip (1000 points) for any train/bus change along your route.


So that means a trip from SAN to SAC would be *4K*?






Surfliner SAN-LAX = 1K
Ambus LAX-BFD = 1K
SJ BFD-SKN = 1K
Ambus SKN-SAC = 1K


----------



## BeckysBarn (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anybody called AGR? :help: I did. SLO to SOL is still 1K, round trip would be 2K. That's the word, from on high as of 1:50pm Central 09/20/2010 - of course it may be subject to change!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 20, 2010)

BeckysBarn said:


> to SOL


You mean that you could actually take Amtrak from SOL to SOB?





I've been called both, especially when I said I wanted to go by train!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 20, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> You mean that you could actually take Amtrak from SOL to SOB? I've been called both, especially when I said I wanted to go by train!


If someone calls you an "SOL" what exactly does that mean? :excl:


----------



## BeckysBarn (Sep 20, 2010)

daxomni said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You mean that you could actually take Amtrak from SOL to SOB? I've been called both, especially when I said I wanted to go by train!
> ...


 Geesh! And my husband wonders why I laugh so much while reading this forum!


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 20, 2010)

BeckysBarn said:


> Has anybody called AGR? :help: I did. SLO to SOL is still 1K, round trip would be 2K. That's the word, from on high as of 1:50pm Central 09/20/2010 - of course it may be subject to change!


AGR Insider confirmed the policy today over at Flyertalk. She says it is enforcement of a existing policy.

Basically, the 1000 point "special route" redemption entitles the member to one train and one connecting Thruway bus only. A booking on the Surfliner from points north of LAX to points south of LAX would be 1000 points if a through train as used. A two train itinerary changing at LAX would require two 1000 point redemptions.

I certainly understand the OP's issue. The paid fare through LAX is the same whether you change trains or not. But AGR now charges double for the connecting itinerary.


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 20, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> AGR Insider confirmed the policy today over at Flyertalk. She says it is enforcement of a existing policy.


This has to be the most charming aspect of AGR. It certainly could be an enforcement of an existing policy, or it could be an arbitrary change. How would we know the difference?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 20, 2010)

How about if you take a train that changes train #'s part way thru the trip?





Example: Lincoln Service trains between CHI and STL are 1K. MORR between STL and KCY are 1K. You could take #303 from CHI to STL and "connect" to #313 from STL to KCY.

Only thing is #303 *BECOMES* #313! You do not have to even get off the train!


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 20, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> How about if you take a train that changes train #'s part way thru the trip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going by the letter of the new/old policy, if the trip requires two tickets for trains, it requires two awards. That interpretation is subject to change on a moment's notice.


----------



## jacorbett70 (Sep 20, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > How about if you take a train that changes train #'s part way thru the trip?
> ...


It is now two different routes (Lincoln Service and MORR) so it would require 2K points for that reason. When it was one train, the Ann Rutledge, I don't think it was even classified as a "special route" requiring only 1K points, and it would have required a regular one-zone coach 5000 points.


----------



## sechs (Sep 20, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> Basically, the 1000 point "special route" redemption entitles the member to one train and one connecting Thruway bus only. A booking on the Surfliner from points north of LAX to points south of LAX would be 1000 points if a through train as used. A two train itinerary changing at LAX would require two 1000 point redemptions.


So, I can't go from SFC to LAX via BFD for 1k anymore, just because I have to take two buses?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

FWIW: I rode this summer from SPI-STL-KCY on the Lincoln Service/MORR in BC for 1,500 points, as the_ travler said same train set, number change in STL!

Also for the poster asking about the california special routes, IF its true that you get one thruway and one train for 1,000 points on the special route you can take the AMTruway Bus from OKJ-EMY-SFO-SBA, transfer to the Surfliner there to LAX (or points south, we rode clear to SAN in the Big Dome on the consist in August))for 1,000 points a pax!


----------



## PRR 60 (Sep 21, 2010)

sechs said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, the 1000 point "special route" redemption entitles the member to one train and one connecting Thruway bus only. A booking on the Surfliner from points north of LAX to points south of LAX would be 1000 points if a through train as used. A two train itinerary changing at LAX would require two 1000 point redemptions.
> ...


I'm thinking that's still one award. The actual quote was, "The Special Route redemption includes the train and connecting thruway only." I suspect that would include a Thruway at both ends, not "one Thruway" as I stated above."


----------



## Ryan (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, that's completely unsat.

Talk about a change that will really cause people some problems with little upside for Amtrak.


----------

